# Genetic coads



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I understand that a broken coad is ss... so my question is this ...is the genetic coad of a black and white broken mouse with tan on its belly different than a chocolate broken... I imagine it is... if so what are they please? ........ the reason I ask is I am just trying to greater my undertanding

oh and is chocolate more dominant than black as both the babies turned out choc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes they are different.

Homozygous black tan broken would be atat BB CC DD PP ss
Chocolate (self) broken would be aa bb CC DD PP ss

The above are only true if your mice don't carry other colours, which they might well do. Black is dominant over chocolate, but a black mouse can have chocolate babies.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

wow that was qiuck .... thanks


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

just realised the coads are here on site ...... and here I was looking online and finding very little ...... duh....  ..... thanks again


----------

